# HELP!!! giant land snails eggs have hatched overnight



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

please help i do not know what to do, these are my first snail babies, they are in the same tank as the older snails, it wasntplanned i just didnt look for eggs- but they are soooo cute.
How to i care for them as they are soooo tiny


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Guessing they are A. fulica. Best way to go about it is to seperate them from the adults so they dont get crushed into an ice cream tub or similar and keep them the same as the adults.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

ok i will do, they are all in a heated viv tho so i will ahve to find one with a lid on and keep them in there with the adults for the heat i suppose!!!!!

i know its daft to ask but will i crush them if i pick them up???? oh and yes they are the above snail


----------



## kirgem (Mar 24, 2008)

amme said:


> ok i will do, they are all in a heated viv tho so i will ahve to find one with a lid on and keep them in there with the adults for the heat i suppose!!!!!
> 
> i know its daft to ask but will i crush them if i pick them up???? oh and yes they are the above snail


Yea you can put them in a smaller tub and keep them in with the adults as long as its got a secure lid..

Just be very careful when handling them as their shells are very fragile


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

amme said:


> ok i will do, they are all in a heated viv tho so i will ahve to find one with a lid on and keep them in there with the adults for the heat i suppose!!!!!
> 
> i know its daft to ask but will i crush them if i pick them up???? oh and yes they are the above snail


TBH unless you have a really cold room they will be fine without heating, even the adults will. And unless your heavy handed and clumsy its pretty easy to pick them up without crushing them.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

thats great thansk, as fro food what do i need to give them to eat??


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

amme said:


> thats great thansk, as fro food what do i need to give them to eat??


Same as adults, some keepers offer softer foods but in all the years ive kept them, I just feed them same as adults with no trouble, make sure they have plenty of calcium/cuttle so get shells stronger.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::gaspmg i am in ssoooo much trouble i have just found 4 more clumps of eggs and most of them have hatched- what can i do. hubby is saying just crush or freeze them now when they have just been born but i can't do that. this is all because i didnt look 2 weeks ago for eggs as i was pre ocupied, aarrgghhhh I taliing about 1,000 baby snails


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Same as adults, some keepers offer softer foods but in all the years ive kept them, I just feed them same as adults with no trouble, make sure they have plenty of calcium/cuttle so get shells stronger.


thats great- looks like i am off to the pet shop to get more cuttle fish and veggies for them


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

If you can catch the eggs before they hatch freeze them and they wont hatch. This can also be done with the new borns, however i don't do this as i dont beleive in freezing them once they hatched.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

il have some babies off you!


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> If you can catch the eggs before they hatch freeze them and they wont hatch. This can also be done with the new borns, however i don't do this as i dont beleive in freezing them once they hatched.


i have sorted through it all and some eggs havnt hatched so they will go in the freezer. as for the new borns i think hubby wanted to freeze them- but i said no way:devil:, just got to try and hope that i can get a home for the little fellas


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> il have some babies off you!


:notworthy::notworthy: thankyou ssoooo much pm me please. i am going out now for an hr but will look when i get back


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

cant pm you...it wont let me...feel free to pm me tho xx


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

hi kerribaby- i have pm you, hope it worked.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tbh you can quite easily sell most of them for virtually nothing for livefood, a lot of lizards eat snails. I used to breed fulica for food


----------



## Smoestar (Dec 9, 2009)

are you sellign them? where abouts are you based?


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes I am selling them for 50p each. I am based near Walsall west mids but I am happy to post them.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Tbh you can quite easily sell most of them for virtually nothing for livefood, a lot of lizards eat snails. I used to breed fulica for food


Well if you know anyone. I have alot and want 50p each snail but if you want alot I can sort something out. Just one question if it's live food are they eaten quite quickly as I don't want them to suffer. I know it may sound stupid sorry


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

amme said:


> Well if you know anyone. I have alot and want 50p each snail but if you want alot I can sort something out. Just one question if it's live food are they eaten quite quickly as I don't want them to suffer. I know it may sound stupid sorry


50p is way too much for each hatchlings, i used to sell them - a livefood tub (full) for £2.50 inc postage. Adults only cost around £3. They are eaten pretty quick, much like most livefood.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

You should manage to get rid of them quite easily for food in food classifieds, or eBay, and you could stick a thread in invert classifieds too, but you will have to sell them for practically P&P costs only. They're so common they're worthless (_technically_ worthless that is, I love mine!)


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

hi, i used to have chickens and they loved eating any excess eggs and baby snails that my snails produced. If you now anyone with large fish, they would eat them too. I had an oscar who was quite partial to the odd snail egg too, hope you manage to offload them.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Well. By what you have said I think live food is the way to go. Ok I will sell them for what has been suggested £2.50 for a tub incl p&p.


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

If you dont want them to lay eggs it might be worth seperating your adult snails. otherwise your gonna have a huge supply of eggs and little ones


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

just seen someone in the inverts classified section after loads of snails, might be worth a look:2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

cnella said:


> If you dont want them to lay eggs it might be worth seperating your adult snails. otherwise your gonna have a huge supply of eggs and little ones


Snails can hold sperm for months so you will still get eggs somewhere along the line. They can also self fertilze (altho it doesn't happen very often). Lone snails are generally never as active as being in a group.
Just need to dig around in substrate each week, then freeze any eggs you find, easy peasy


----------



## Smoestar (Dec 9, 2009)

i wouldnt want them for food - they would be as pets for me and my lil girl 

i would like 6-10 i possible 

let me know how much you would be after.thanks!


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Would my crestie be interested in these for livefood?

Will take a box off you anyway as Im sure my beardie will have some (the gannet he is) and I'll most likely keep a few to raise.

Have sent you a PM.


----------



## Smoestar (Dec 9, 2009)

actually, i will just take a tub please. got a few other people i could pass them on to as pets, and a few as food.


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Would beardies eat them? as they are gannets they even eat my finger if i dont put the food in there viv quick enough, if so how many and i'll take a tub (how many are in a tub)


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

cnella said:


> If you dont want them to lay eggs it might be worth seperating your adult snails. otherwise your gonna have a huge supply of eggs and little ones


we did have them seperate but they were sad so i got a bigger tank for them, this has happened only because i have had alot on my mind over the ast few weeeks and not checked, i do normally take the eggs out, i have taken out 5 lots so far ands froze them and then thrown them away. So this is purely accidental. it won't be happening again


----------



## Smoestar (Dec 9, 2009)

so are you still sellign these as im still interested


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Got mine this morning. Well worth the £2.50. Cheers.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Smoestar said:


> so are you still sellign these as im still interested


no they have gone, i may have about 50 - if that left thats all, and i am awaiting a respomse from someone about those. If the person doesnt get back to me. If that little amount is worth anything to you then i will let you know.

If they are this popular i may start to breed them :whistling2: I have eggs laid every few weeks and have 3 snails in my tank. I am always taking out batches and freezing them and throwing them away.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

Smoestar said:


> i wouldnt want them for food - they would be as pets for me and my lil girl
> 
> i would like 6-10 i possible
> 
> let me know how much you would be after.thanks!


 sorry just scrolled through, i didnt see your first post- wish you had pm'd me LOL. yes you can ahve 6-10 no probs, io will save you them. If you are having them as pets they won't be ready to leave me until they are 3-4 weks old tho. But i will keep them for you if you want?


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry guys but they have all gone :-( I think smoestar has had the last few that i have got.


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

atum said:


> Got mine this morning. Well worth the £2.50. Cheers.


thanks Atum : victory:


----------

